# New song we recorded last weekend.



## Warren_303 (Oct 15, 2009)

My drummer bought some recording equipment a few weeks ago and so we are doing some recordings with songs we've made. Feel free to check out our page and leave comments if you like.  We only practice once a week on Saturday night unfortunately. I'm sure we could get way better if we had time to practice more and focus on recording the songs we have, it just takes time.

The new song we have is Paranoia.
Let me know what you think if your into this genre of music (Metal) otherwise I'm sure you're not into it.

http://www.myspace.com/deafechoband


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 16, 2009)

Ehh, its alright. The vocals are too high in the mix and don't really go well with it and the drumming is kinda mediocre. It sounds like he has only been play for a couple years or so. I wish he would do some crazy double bass or blast beats thats would I would be doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The guitar isn't bad, its got some nice chugging and headbanging qualities too it.


----------



## Warren_303 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply there duder. I appreciate the compliments, we are all trying to progress as time goes.

I play the geetar


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 16, 2009)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply there duder. I appreciate the compliments, we are all trying to progress as time goes.
> 
> I play the geetar



Nice, it definitely has potential. I'll take a listen to other stuff that you guys put out. Just let me know


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 16, 2009)

oi, i'll listen to it when i get back from school... i'll keep this page bookmarked.


----------



## Warren_303 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll keep this thread updated when we record new songs. 

We have 4 other songs but we just need to record them better. There are some really crappy recordings like that Mass Chaos song, but they will get better.

Let me know what you think when you get a chance Silent Sniper.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 17, 2009)

i listened to mass chaos, i like those riffs you guys got going. production sucks, but i guess you know that.

good potential.


----------



## Warren_303 (Oct 17, 2009)

What do you mean when you say production? Like the way the songs are put together or... I dunno man lol what are you trying to say?


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 17, 2009)

production is the way it was recorded/eq'd/mixed/mastered


----------



## Warren_303 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah definitely crappy production on our part. I did a few things with the Paranoia recording to make it sound better, so the next few will be better for sure. Definitely not professional production lol.

I appreciate all the compliments and tips from you guys so far, thanks.


----------

